# Can't create a relationship



## sparkyhp (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm quite new to Power BI so need someone to hold my hand.  

I have 3 Tables but no relationships between them, 2 of the tables both have a field ProjID but if I try and match them up I get the message 

"You cannot create a relationship between these two columns because one of the columns must have unique values"

that's my first problem can anyone suggest what I should do ?


----------



## Matt Allington (Nov 2, 2017)

He a read of my article here https://exceleratorbi.com.au/relationships-power-bi-power-pivot/

you need to create a new table that contains all the iD codes (unique list) and join both tables to that


----------

